# Stunning mandala stashbuster



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://zootyowlcards.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/starflower-mandala-pattern.html

Love this, so pretty


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty,


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the designs on her page, they're really eye popping!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I saved it to my favorites.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent,but beyond me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

Makes me wish I crochet.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

zebe said:


> Makes me wish I crochet.


It's never too late to try. I manged to teach my 72 year old mum to do granny squares a couple of months ago, and she's not the easiest student! :wink:


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

So funny I just saw that yesterday. Cool.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. It's so pretty.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes I saw this on FB it's lovely, I am in mandala mode at the moment so I must try this.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome. Makes me wish I could have learned to crochet! 

Pzoe


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Wonderful. Guess I, too, will have to learn how to crochet! Does anyone have a pattern for a knitted mandala???

thanks.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you so much.

Norma


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Picture


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

just gorgeous! Many thanks and saved it already.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful thx for the link


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------

